# Show us your hands! Hands up!



## Mosey (Aug 2, 2011)

I noticed some people include their hands in their build photos. So, like me, you might also be curious to see peoples hands. Show us how clean they are. Do you wear rubber gloves to keep the oil off? Or, show us how ripped up and black with oil like Steve's they are.


----------



## Dan Rowe (Aug 2, 2011)

I once had to show my hands to prove to fellow marine engineers that I was the real deal in a bar discussion. I also had a cab driver simply state that my profession was a mechanic which was correct so I had to ask how he knew his answer was my hands.

Now that I am retired I am a bit more gentle on my hands but I never wear gloves except for hot work and not always even then. If I use gloves for hot work they have to be loose fitting so I can straighten my fingers and fling them off across the shop. I have had to do exactly that at least once and the time before is where I got the concept.







Dan


----------



## doubleboost (Aug 2, 2011)

http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=4479.0


----------



## Gordon (Aug 3, 2011)

Quite a few years ago when my daughters were about 8-10-12 we went on vacation for a week. At the end of the week my oldest daughter remarked with amazement "Look, dad's hands are clean". I owned and operated a metal fabricating shop and seldom wore gloves so my hands were always dry and dirt impregnated. I am now retired but my hobby still keeps my hands looking less than pristine.


----------



## Mosey (Aug 3, 2011)

A picture is worth a thousand words!


----------



## Rayanth (Aug 3, 2011)

Mosey  said:
			
		

> A picture is worth a thousand words!



ah, but that was only 71 words. so he only owes us 7.1% of a picture?


----------



## old-biker-uk (Aug 3, 2011)

Must have mis-read the measurements ???




Mark


----------



## Mosey (Aug 3, 2011)

I've seen your beautiful work before. Please show us more of your tools and stuff.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 3, 2011)

Mosey  said:
			
		

> show us how ripped up and black with oil like Steve's they are.




You know I usually ignore threads like this but seeing who started the thread I thought I would take a peek. Then I read this and I had to laugh. Mosey! Are you talking about mine!! I would hope my hands are not so bad that they would warrent a thread. Say it isn't so!!!

 :big: :big: :big: :big: :big: :big: :big: :big:


----------



## Mosey (Aug 3, 2011)

Hard work is nothing to be ashamed of...we've already seen em! Awesome to think that they are the ones behind such delicate work.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 3, 2011)

Holy smokes Mosey, you crack me up!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have an awesome day!!


----------



## ruzzie (Aug 3, 2011)

Someone had to ;D


----------



## tattoomike68 (Aug 3, 2011)

I made some wooden gears from some crap chip boards a while back.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhqhOw0Ww04[/ame]


----------



## Mosey (Aug 3, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken, Leonardo DaVinci made some complex machines with numerous wooden gears, escapements, etc. Yours look pretty neat to me. And I think there were some mechanisms made that functioned like early computors, made of wood, with terribly complex gear trains. Go for it.


----------



## Mainer (Aug 3, 2011)

Reminds me of something that happened when I was in college. A classmate (call him Bill) had wrangled a date with a local high school honey. Bill went to her house to pick her up and got invited in to face a grilling by her highly suspicious father about Bill's motives in seeing his daughter. At one point the father barked out, "Let me see your hands!" Bill held out his hands. The father examined them carefully and said with contempt and disgust, "You've never done a day's work in your life!" I guess things went downhill pretty fast after that.

As for my hands...I had to take two pictures, left and right, since I had to use one hand for the camera. They don't look too beat up today.


----------



## rake60 (Aug 3, 2011)

I have been out of the professional machinist's career for awhile now so my hands
look less weathered now. They do still carry the scars of having worked in the trade.

Left hand tells two stories.






The middle finger has a crooked fingernail and a scar back to the first knuckle.
It was crushed in a machine and split open back to that first knuckle.
When they stitched it up a stitch went through the root of the fingernail damaging 
it for life.

The ring finger has a spot on the end of it with no fingerprint ridges.
That was the result of momentary contact with a sharp rotating edge part.
I thought I had been burnt until I saw my finger tip sticking on the vertical ways
of the machine. I had clipped it off to the tip of the bone but it grew back.

The right hand isn't quite as dramatic.






Middle finger, second knuckle has a straight scar on it.
That was the result of a stringer chip whipping out of the machine.
It hit and again I thought I had been burnt. When I gathered the courage to look
at it, I bent the knuckle and got a first view of a living knuckle joint.

But the pay way great! :

Rick


----------



## tattoomike68 (Aug 3, 2011)

Mosey  said:
			
		

> If I'm not mistaken, Leonardo DaVinci made some complex machines with numerous wooden gears, escapements, etc. Yours look pretty neat to me. And I think there were some mechanisms made that functioned like early computors, made of wood, with terribly complex gear trains. Go for it.



I tried to make some elliptical gears for fun but my print out had an anonymity with the x y aspect ratio so they did not work,


----------



## Mosey (Aug 3, 2011)

tattoomike68  said:
			
		

> I made some wooden gears from some crap chip boards a while back.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhqhOw0Ww04


Check this out http://www.philosophyblog.com.au/the-machines-of-leonardo-da-vinci/
Especially the Tank gears.
Mosey


----------



## steamer (Aug 3, 2011)

OK

I tend to show my left....here it is in an unusual state...clean.





Here it is a bit more in its natural state.....





Dave

Shortened fingers (left index met bandsaw) and scars far to numerous to describe .....


----------



## Mosey (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm sitting here with my right hand wrapped in an icepack. Last night I put a tiny screwdriver blade far enough into the palm of my hand to stop at the bones on the other side. Today the orthopod gave me some antibiotic and said keep it up in the air and it will heal. Ouch!
Tonight i will cut out my fan blades.


----------



## doubleboost (Aug 4, 2011)

My father nipped his finger in a big steel gate
For 40 years he had a finger nail that grew split and crooked
He acidently cut his finger just in front of the first nuckle down to the bone 
When this healed up his finger nail grew perfect again
Clever thing this body of ours
John


----------



## steamer (Aug 4, 2011)

It was about maybe 1/8"....just past the knuckle before the tip...missed everything but the bone...which healed but a bit shorter than it's brother on the other hand.....that'll learn ya to not play with a bandsaw when Dad said not too!... ;D ahh misspent youth.

Dave


----------



## Mosey (Aug 5, 2011)

My Dad, the millworker, had 8-1/2 fingers. The middle one stopped at the where the last digit was supposed to be. (The big jointer) His buddy the Doctor, took the flap of skin where the joint was supposed to be, and laid it back over the stub, making a nice, smooth rounded tip. Just a little shorter than regular.
And the index finger came to a point. He called it the "NP". (the nose picker). The jointer again.


----------



## steamer (Aug 5, 2011)

Well lucky for me it has not caused me anything lost I don't even know it of course 35 years have passed

Dave


----------



## steamer (Aug 5, 2011)

Mosey  said:
			
		

> I'm sitting here with my right hand wrapped in an icepack. Last night I put a tiny screwdriver blade far enough into the palm of my hand to stop at the bones on the other side. Today the orthopod gave me some antibiotic and said keep it up in the air and it will heal. Ouch!
> Tonight i will cut out my fan blades.



I hope your feeling better Mosey!

Dave


----------



## kustomkb (Aug 5, 2011)

When I first started in the trade, at an aircraft part production facility, I drove my right middle finger into the band saw blade.

 I would weld up a coarse pitch blade for sawing aluminum. If I left it in there, a sheet metal guy would come along and shove his .030 stock through there and blissfully strip all of the teeth and continue to friction saw his part through and walk away. 

I was working graveyard shift (on a G-job) and was so annoyed by the ruined blade that I also pushed hard on my stock until it broke through and I punched the blade with my right hand.

Luckily my finger was vertical, horizontal and it would have been gone. 18 stitches, 3 in the tendon. It took a long time and still aches in the winter, but I have nearly 100% mobility. Just a different ring size.

Would you believe I was making a pair of brass knuckles!! What a stupid punk.


----------



## Mosey (Aug 6, 2011)

steamer  said:
			
		

> I hope your feeling better Mosey!
> 
> Dave


Thanks. It is still sore and the fingers don't like to bend, the back of my hand looks like a potato, but I'm getting some use out of it now.


----------



## steamer (Aug 6, 2011)

Would you believe I was making a pair of brass knuckles!! What a stupid punk.


I'd a made the same thing if I could have found some brass! ... :big:

There are some benefits of age isn't there... :

Glad to hear your feeling a bit better Mosey!

Dave


----------



## kustomkb (Aug 6, 2011)

> I'd a made the same thing if I could have found some brass! ... big laugh
> 
> There are some benefits of age isn't there... Roll Eyes



You ain't kidding! I couldn't find any brass either, they were aluminum, 7075 mind you 

I forgot to mention, after the stupidity occurred, I knew it was bad. I shut down the machine, dusted it off, dropped the project in my pocket and applied pressure.

I headed over to a co-worker and said "Hey check this out" I opened my hand and there was this gaping wound.

Well he went completely white and keeled over backwards, and cracked his head. 

Now there were 2 of us heading to the hospital...

What a fool... :


----------



## Blogwitch (Aug 7, 2011)

My right hand isn't worth looking at due to an accident to my shoulder which left it partially paralysed, and because I can't do any machining at the moment, I have to use my left hand for other things

This is Bandit's new apprentice, Turpin, a 'tea cup' smooth haired Jack Russell. He is well forwards for his age of six weeks today, fully paper trained and eating everything he can can his gnashers around, pushing both Bandit and Vinnie the mog out of their feeding bowls, and has the temperament of a Rottweiler.







John


----------



## Omnimill (Aug 7, 2011)

Cute Puppy Bogs!

My hands are quite small really ...






Vic.


----------



## steamer (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice looking pup John! 

Dave


----------



## Mosey (Aug 7, 2011)

Cute! But can he run the mill yet?


----------



## Blogwitch (Aug 7, 2011)

Very sorry, it's about all I can come up with at the moment. Bandit used to be a constant workmate in my shop, but I can't get anything done at the moment to show anyone anything.

So I am just keeping the brain cell working in the hope I can eventually return to making things.

John


----------



## tel (Aug 20, 2011)

Hmmm.... didn't have any pics *handy*, but I accidentally shot one today - I'm in worse shape than I thought!


----------



## steamer (Aug 20, 2011)

Those are the hands of a working Aussie! ;D

Thanks for posting that Tel. That speaks volumes.


----------



## Mosey (Aug 23, 2011)

Ouch! I don't remember hitting it.


----------



## 1hand (Aug 23, 2011)

Not just a Hand!


A knife
"video"




A nail holder
"video"




A wrench





 ;D 1hand Matt


----------



## JorgensenSteam (Aug 23, 2011)

Matt-

You have some cool gadgets there.
Great ideas.

Tel-
You need a hand-lift. Get to the nearest plastic surgeon.


----------



## steamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey Matt,

At the risk of sounding insensitive...But I've known you longer than that...That's (#&(&^ Cool!  ;D


I like the gadgets!

Dave


----------



## 1hand (Aug 28, 2011)

Go gadget Go! ;D


----------

